# Simplicity Legacy XL Belt Change



## pRS317 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm getting ready to change the belt on my tractor and wanted to make sure what I'm planning to do is correct. I'm thinking I have to disconnect the driveshaft from the engine block or uncouple the driveshaft somehow. Is this correct, or is there something easier I'm missing? When doing one of these, is there anything I need to be mindful of?


----------

